# Convince Me



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

I currently have the droid razr for a full week now and have until January 15 th to return it for something else.i love the phone so far but I keep reading about all the hype surrounding the nexus. convince me to trade my razr in for the nexus. tell me why I should.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> I currently have the droid razr for a full week now and have until January 15 th to return it for something else.i love the phone so far but I keep reading about all the hype surrounding the nexus. convince me to trade my razr in for the nexus. tell me why I should.


Convince yourself. You're the one paying the restock fee and living with the phone for a year or two. Don't care what others say/think, select the one you like.

Read a review if you need convincing.

This smells like forum troll bait....


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Convince yourself. You're the one paying the restock fee and living with the phone for a year or two. Don't care what others say/think, select the one you like.
> 
> Read a review if you need convincing.
> 
> This smells like forum troll bait....


LOL no trolling..I just want to make sure i make the best decision for my $$$
I have read many reviews and videos but just seeing if current razr owners are taking theirs back for the nexus and if they will keep the razr over the nexus.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> I currently have the droid razr for a full week now and have until January 15 th to return it for something else.i love the phone so far but I keep reading about all the hype surrounding the nexus. convince me to trade my razr in for the nexus. tell me why I should.


The fact that you would even consider the razr over the nexus just sends up red flags to me that I shouldn't even bother.

Meh


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

kidserious said:


> The fact that you would even consider the razr over the nexus just sends up red flags to me that I shouldn't even bother.
> 
> Meh


Thats the point of this topic.I have never owned a samsung phone just the droid x and now the droid razr.What makes the nexus so much better then the razr is what im asking..Simple question really right?


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Thats the point of this topic.I have never owned a samsung phone just the droid x and now the droid razr.What makes the nexus so much better then the razr is what im asking..Simple question really right?


Well, let's see: waaay better 720p SuperAmoled screen, better processor, ICS, unlocked bootloader, better form factor, removable battery, NFC, zero shutter lag camera even though it's 5mp, HUGE developer following, updates will be the most and fastest of ANY device as they come straight from Google etc....need anything else?

Meh


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Well, let's see: waaay better 720p SuperAmoled screen, better processor, ICS, unlocked bootloader, better form factor, removable battery, NFC, zero shutter lag camera even though it's 5mp, HUGE developer following, updates will be the most and fastest of ANY device as they come straight from Google etc....need anything else?
> 
> Meh


OHHH sounds nice..Just getting peoples opinions about the nexus..I will trade this razr back in for the nexus.I bought the bundle pack to for it which was another $99
so with the restocking fee ill get some of my money back.


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Thats the point of this topic.I have never owned a samsung phone just the droid x and now the droid razr.What makes the nexus so much better then the razr is what im asking..Simple question really right?


Why all the motorolas?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Convince yourself. You're the one paying the restock fee and living with the phone for a year or two. Don't care what others say/think, select the one you like.
> 
> Read a review if you need convincing.
> 
> This smells like forum troll bait....


well for one . myself i dont like the idea of not being able to do a batt pull. I really want a bigger phone as i play alot of games on it and use it as a mouse and keyboard for my desktop at home. unlockable boot loader. better display. as close to vanilla as we are going to get. ics. there is always much much more. read more reviews. the choice is yours. good luck with your choice. oh, and lets not forget that this phone will have more dev support than any other.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok mods you can delete this thread..I see the children are out in full force.Just asking a question and get these responses.Grow up.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> Why all the motorolas?


I have have all moto until my tbolt. moto does make good durrable phones minus the bootloader.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> why should we have to make a choice or convince you of anything? Are you still wearing pullups or something? Its your choice obviously you know how to read or you wouldnt be here. So how bout you read the reviews and see what we see.


Chillax man. Droidx316 just wants our opinion, let's be respectful and help a guy out. While the RAZR is not a bad phone, it all depends on what you are expecting out of your device. Moto, HTC and Samsung all have their "skinned" UI's. Some people like Blur (or whatever moto is calling it now), some people like HTC Sense. Others like me hate the extra overlay. It takes time for OEM's to skin a new version of Android. Which is one of the reasons why it takes longer for some phones to get updates. With the Nexus, the software is straight from Google, no "extra junk". Nexus is also supposed to be free of carrier add-ons, like stupid games you will never play or apps you will never use, but yet can't get rid of. That is a big reason why many want the Nexus. Hardware-wise they are similar, but the Nexus has a 720p display (yes its pentile), whereas the RAZR is qHD. The RAZR will get ICS, but who knows when. The Nexus comes with ICS and will get whatever comes after ICS, long before the RAZR gets it (whether or not it get's it at all is a different story).

So...all that being said. It's up to you. Good Luck!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wasnt trying to be as harsh as i guess i sounded


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

msrfx said:


> Chillax man. Droidx316 just wants our opinion, let's be respectful and help a guy out. While the RAZR is not a bad phone, it all depends on what you are expecting out of your device. Moto, HTC and Samsung all have their "skinned" UI's. Some people like Blur (or whatever moto is calling it now), some people like HTC Sense. Other's like me hate the extra overlay. It takes time for OEM's to skin a new version of android. Which is one of the reasons why it takes longer for some phones to get updates. With the Nexus, the software is straight from Google, no "extra" junk. Nexus is also supposed to be free of carrier add'ons, like stupid games you will never play or apps you will never use, but yet can't get rid of it. That is a big reason why many want the Nexus. Hardware-wise they are similar, but the Nexus has a 720p display (yes its pentile), wheras the RAZR is qHD. The RAZR will get ICS, but who knows when...Nexus comes with ICS. Galaxy Nexus will get whatever comes after ICS, long before the RAZR gets it, and thats a big IF!
> 
> So...all that being said. It's up to you. Good Luck!


Now thats what im talking about..From your opinions and reviews and videos i have seen i will be going with the nexus.Just hope they have them in stock on the 15th after i get off work lol.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh, and one for thing to drive the point home a little further, you can't unlock the bootloader on Moto devices. This is going to affect how much you will be able to tinker with your phone if you so choose to do so. With the nexus, you can unlock the bootloader fairly easily and go to town installing custom ROM's, Kernels. Basically you can do whatever you want, including bricking LOL. You can still mod the RAZR and stuff, just not to the level you can with the GNEX.

IF they release on the 15th, hope they got one left for you!


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

msrfx said:


> Oh, and one for thing to drive the point home a little further, you can't unlock the bootloader on Moto devices. This is going to affect how much you will be able to tinker with your phone if you so choose to do so. With the nexus, you can unlock the bootloader fairly easily and go to town installing custom ROM's, Kernels. Basically you can do whatever you want, including bricking LOL. You can still mod the RAZR and stuff, just not to the level you can with the GNEX.
> 
> IF they release on the 15th, hope they got one left for you!


Ya i modded my dx with the 2nd init thingy..I live in a medium sized town with a corporate verizon and another non corporate verizon so im hoping one of them will have them in stock.Maybe even ask them to hold one for me till i get there lol


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> I have have all moto until my tbolt. moto does make good durrable phones minus the bootloader.


Technically, it's a durable bootloader. It's just not a plus in this case.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Technically, it's a durable bootloader. It's just not a plus in this case.


thanks for clearing that up for me. i meant the phone was all good except the bootloader. moto


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> uhanls for clearing that up for me. i meant the phone was all good except the bootloader. moto


Just trollin


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Just trollin


just woke up from a nap. didnt sleep much last night even though i was off work. wife dropped the b bomb on me,


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> just woke up from a nap. didnt sleep much last night even though i was off work. eife dropped the b bomb on me,


Congratulations.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

thank you very much.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Now thats what im talking about..From your opinions and reviews and videos i have seen i will be going with the nexus.Just hope they have them in stock on the 15th after i get off work lol.


I don't see them selling out except big markets. Only the people who want this phone know of it due to no advertising.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> I currently have the droid razr for a full week now and have until January 15 th to return it for something else.i love the phone so far but I keep reading about all the hype surrounding the nexus. convince me to trade my razr in for the nexus. tell me why I should.


I can tell you this much. There is a store in a very small town in Texas that has 30 of them locked away in back. Don't think there will be a sell out. But I could be wrong


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I don't see them selling out except big markets. Only the people who want this phone know of it due to no advertising.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


True. But although there has been no paid advertising, look how much advertising the press is giving it. Make since?


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

The only plusses I see at all for the razr (I have the razr) is gorilla glass, slight waterproofing, and a direct hdmi out. That's about it.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Thats the point of this topic.I have never owned a samsung phone just the droid x and now the droid razr.What makes the nexus so much better then the razr is what im asking..Simple question really right?


(I know I'm late to the party, but whatever.)

The reason I want a Gnex is bc I currently own a Droid X. At this point in time I don't see myself purchasing another Moto device.

Sure, the DX has gotten more love than expected, and 2nd-Init made it somewhat worthwhile.. but the amount of work one must put in to develop for this phone seems a bit (or a lot) higher than a phone say.. without a locked bootloader?

I don't know much about programming, bootloaders, kernels, and how exactly a rom works within a phone, but from what I've seen/read/experienced it seems it's all more of a headache for Moto devices. And this pushes devs away..

Just my two pennies.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been lucky enough to play with both phones (GSM version of the nexus) and I will be going with the nexus hands down. The difference in screen quality is very noticeable to me and the extra size is awesome. Both phones are extremely fast, but I will give it to Motorola for build quality. Feels sturdier than the gnex. The motorola definitely takes better quality pictures as well.

Downside for me on the motorola is lack of ICS and no date as to when it is coming. The new OS is awesome and I like to be on the "cutting edge". Also, not having a removable battery is very Apple-ish (although the same could be said for non removable media on the nexus) of motorola. Then the final nail in the coffin is their locked bootloader... It does discourage development. Now I probably won't mess around with the nexus too much for the first few weeks (except for SU, TiBu and root explorer), but I like to know that there is going to be a great following of developers and themers to fulfill my addiction as a flashaholic.

There are downsides on the nexus as well though. As I said earlier, the lack of removable storage is a downer for me. Also, the camera isn't that great. I was hoping that at 5MP, Samsung would have invested in a better sensor to get better quality photos. It has some issues with low light photography. The only other thing I can think of is the dated GPU. I feel they should have put a better one in it to compete with other high end phones. Fortunately for them, your average end user won't look to much into that.

Hope this helps!

Edit: I will also note that the Razr locked GPS quicker 2 out of 3 times although both were reasonably quick.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

The camera to me is totally fine. 5MP on a cell phone is enough for me. If I am interested in taking a picture of something I have high expectations for, I'll grab my D700. All I ever use the cell phone camera for is when the wife asks me to shoot something she wants while we are in a department store or taking a pictures of idiots doing idiotic things (driving beater cars with rims and stereos worth four times more than the car).


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

msrfx said:


> The camera to me is totally fine. 5MP on a cell phone is enough for me. If I am interested in taking a picture of something I have high expectations for, I'll grab my D700. All I ever use the cell phone camera for is when the wife asks me to shoot something she wants while we are in a department store or taking a pictures of idiots doing idiotic things (driving beater cars with rims and stereos worth four times more than the car).


LMAO at the last statement..I cant stand those kind of people!!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

msrfx said:


> The camera to me is totally fine. 5MP on a cell phone is enough for me. If I am interested in taking a picture of something I have high expectations for, I'll grab my D700. All I ever use the cell phone camera for is when the wife asks me to shoot something she wants while we are in a department store or taking a pictures of idiots doing idiotic things (driving beater cars with rims and stereos worth four times more than the car).


Same here. I'm not expecting a nice picture from my phone, really. I use it to send a picture of something to a friend really quickly. If I want a picture to show off, I've got a D3100.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Same here. I'm not expecting a nice picture from my phone, really. I use it to send a picture of something to a friend really quickly. If I want a picture to show off, I've got a D3100.


That's my thought as well. I have a DSLR and a 12MP Sony camera that both take amazing pictures. My cell phone is just for quick snaps if the kids do something funny/cute and other quick shots. So as long s I have at least 5MP to take a decent photo I'm fine.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's my thought as well. I have a DSLR and a 12MP Sony camera that both take amazing pictures. My cell phone is just for quick snaps if the kids do something funny/cute and other quick shots. So as long s I have at least 5MP to take a decent photo I'm fine.


i just baught my wife a canon rebel t2i. is that a good camera?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> i just baught my wife a canon rebel t2i. is that a good camera?


I don't have personal experience with Canon's but they're supposed to be great cameras. I have a friend with a Nikon so I got a Nikon as well so I can borrow lenses. Really they're all nice just the bigger the name the easier it'll be to find second hand lenses.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> That's my thought as well. I have a DSLR and a 12MP Sony camera that both take amazing pictures. My cell phone is just for quick snaps if the kids do something funny/cute and other quick shots. So as long s I have at least 5MP to take a decent photo I'm fine.


Since this inadvertently became a mini thread on cameras, I am looking to buy my old lady a DSLR. You guys know a decent camera version of Rootz so I can get some real world reviews.

I know this isn't really they place to ask, but I trust you guys more than your traditional cnet or magazine type reviews.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Since this inadvertently became a mini thread on cameras, I am looking to buy my old lady a DSLR. You guys know a decent camera version of Rootz so I can get some real world reviews.
> 
> I know this isn't really they place to ask, but I trust you guys more than your traditional cnet or magazine type reviews.


I don't know of a site but if she's starting out I would suggest an entry level camera from a big name. I have a Nikon D3100 which is the lowest in the pack and it takes unbelievable photographs.
I say big name because that makes it easier to find lenses, especially second hand. Really the lenses are at least as important if not more important than the body. Going higher in the line of bodies gives you more MP (does not always mean better photos!), eventually you get into full size sensors (the body alone will run you a couple grand though), faster shutters (think rapid fire shots) and higher ISO performance. Honestly if you're not taking professional portraits and its a hobby, the entry level will do. The photographer for the local newspaper uses a D3100 as well. I don't know if that says anything about it's quality but his job is to take photos and he uses the same thing I do.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Convince yourself. You're the one paying the restock fee and living with the phone for a year or two. Don't care what others say/think, select the one you like.
> 
> Read a review if you need convincing.
> 
> This smells like forum troll bait....


Well said sir, except for everything you said... I'm trollin...

Sent from my Forum Troll 1000


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I've had Moto, HTC and Samsung. But never a Stock device. If you're truly an Android fan or thinking of trying Android for the first time, this is the phone to get.

Sent from my Forum Troll 1000


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Since this inadvertently became a mini thread on cameras, I am looking to buy my old lady a DSLR. You guys know a decent camera version of Rootz so I can get some real world reviews.
> 
> I know this isn't really they place to ask, but I trust you guys more than your traditional cnet or magazine type reviews.


Check out http://www.dpreview.com/. Depending on what you want to spend, the Nikon 3100, 5100, and 7000 are all good DX camera bodies. If you want full frame you got to pony up for the D700. I only shoot Nikon. If you don't have a DSLR now and don't have any existing lens' read the reviews and figure out which one is best for you. Once you choose a brand and start building up your lens collection you probably won't want to change brands later (without losing money). I chose Nikon because low light and high ISO performance, and you can't beat Nikon glass IMO.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> i just baught my wife a canon rebel t2i. is that a good camera?


It all depends on what you/she is expecting out of it. If she is a casual shooter than it will be great. On the other hand if she wants to be a pro or is already really into photography and knows what she wants, might not be. The camera body makes a difference, but its not so much the camera as it is the *person* operating it. I have seen amazing photos from entry/mid level cameras that are amazing, and I have seen lots of okay but not great pictures from folks with really expensive cameras. ;-)


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

msrfx said:


> It all depends on what you/she is expecting out of it. If she is a casual shooter than it will be great. On the other hand if she wants to be a pro or is already really into photography and knows what she wants, might not be. The camera body makes a difference, but its not so much the camera as it is the *person* operating it. I have seen amazing photos from entry/mid level cameras that are amazing, and I have seen lots of okay but not great pictures from folks with really expensive cameras. ;-)


Well thanxs. We went to best buy to get it and she said it was the one she wanted. there was one that was better but wasnt in the budget .


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> Well thanxs. We went to best buy to get it and she said it was the one she wanted. there was one that was better but wasnt in the budget .


Right on. I am sure she will dig it!


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> I currently have the droid razr for a full week now and have until January 15 th to return it for something else.i love the phone so far but I keep reading about all the hype surrounding the nexus. convince me to trade my razr in for the nexus. tell me why I should.


Go to the xda forum/ galaxy nexus/ general discussion . It is a very international forum. The are a lot of people with the GSM galaxy nexus. You will be able to ask questions to people that actually have the phone.

It's basically the same phone as verizons' with exception of being 4g.
It's been almost a month since it's been released in England.

As I live in NYC, I was able to play with a demo model at the Samsung flagship store for about 5 minutes. That was about as much time as I spent with the razor and the resound at the Verizon store. I liked the Samsung Galaxy the best. That doesn't mean that it's the best for your needs.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Check out http://www.dpreview.com/. Depending on what you want to spend, the Nikon 3100, 5100, and 7000 are all good DX camera bodies. If you want full frame you got to pony up for the D700. I only shoot Nikon. If you don't have a DSLR now and don't have any existing lens' read the reviews and figure out which one is best for you. Once you choose a brand and start building up your lens collection you probably won't want to change brands later (without losing money). I chose Nikon because low light and high ISO performance, and you can't beat Nikon glass IMO.


Thanks guys, I appreciate the information!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the information!


No problem, anytime.


----------



## kites_in_trees (Jul 13, 2011)

Can the GSM dev work be ported over to the LTE version? (Sorry if this has been asked)


----------

